# French or Greek names!



## kate.m.

ok, so this is a bit premature seeing as i wont be ttc untill next august :blush:, but here we go! lol!

Hubby is part French, and our surname is French (Moreau- rhymes with gateaux!) so i think a French 1st name would be great! But i dont really know any!? At the same time, im part Greek- so i was wondering if any1 can think of any cool greek names?

So- any cool French or Greek names? :flower:


----------



## moomoo

Our girls name that we were going to use was Effy, Effie, Effi, Efi

This is a Greek name i think xx


----------



## Mitsuko

French names! I know them! :) I even know someone named Moreau :)... One of his daughter is named Lilas (or maybe Lila), which mean Lilac in French. Can't remember what the other one is named, though! 

Here are the popular names in 2008-2009 in France:

Girl:

Emma
Jade
Clara
Romane 
Inès
Louise
Zoé
Manon
Charlotte
Chloé
Léa
Juliette
Jeanne
Sarah
Camille
Alice
Mathilde
Rose
Pauline
Agathe
Anaïs
Emilie

Boys

Nathan
Lucas 
Louis 
Arthur
Jules
Enzo 
Raphaël
Maxime
Paul
Timéo
Mathis
Hugo
Antoine
Gabriel
Raphaël
Clément
Axel


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Greek Girls Names

Melina
Marianna
Alexia
Antonia
Ariadne
Electra
Eleni or Elena
Tatianna

Greek Boys names
Antonios/Antonio
Stephanos/Stephan
Leonidas/Leo
Phillipos/Phillip


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Lucas is greek and french !


----------



## Amygdala

Helena
Amelie
Celine
Cecile


Matheu
Arnaud (Argh-no! :D)
Jerome


----------



## river

Our daughter is called Oriel, it is french.


----------



## morri

Alain, Luc, Pierre, Jean, Pascale, Michèl, Amélie, Mathieu, Francois(with a cedit on the c) Francoise
greek: stavros, nikolaos, Theodor(us), Alexander, Sophia, Mirko,


----------



## randomxx

*French Names*

*boys girls*

Alain Aimee
Charles Amelie
Claude Anais
Francois  Angelique
Frederic Antoinette
Gaston Arianne 
Gerard Chantal
Germain Claire
Gregoire Colette 
Guy Daniele 
Henri Desiree
Isidore Dominique
Jacques Eliane
Jean-Claude Elisabeth
Jean-Michel Emmanuelle
Jean-Paul Esmee
Laurent Gabrielle
Louis Genevieve
Luc Giselle
Marcel Maria
Maxime Michele
Phillipe Monique
Robert Simone
Yves Yvette


----------



## AHB238

I love the girls name Anais

(my 1st Daughter who was stillborn at 38+6 is called Angelique as it means Angel Like and she looked like a sleeping Angel. Hope I don't upset you with that.)

Camille
Manon
Sophie


Boys names:

Thibault (prounounced Tee Bo) ( I love that name)
Pierre
Olivier
Luc


----------



## cupcake

Athena, George, Maria, Dino, Silas, Angelo, Niko


----------



## sarah1989

I am french, and grew up around alot of my french family, making this post easy for me lol. My last name is Paquette

French Girls:
Aurore, Annette, Andréanne, Aurélie, Angélique, Ange
Brigitte
Céleste, Clair, Colette, Corinne (Corynne)
Dénise, Dominique, 
Elisabeth, Élena, Élise, Estelle, Émilie, Éléonore, 
Françoise, Florence, Françine
Geneviève, Gilberte, Gabrielle
Hélène
Inès, Isabelle
Jacqueline, Jeanne, Joséphine, Josette, Julie, Juliette 
Katrine
Lise, Luce, Lucie
Mariette, Marietta, Marie, Marguerite, Marianne, Marthe, Martine, Maryse, Mathilde, Michèle, Michelle, Monique, 
Nicole, Natalie, Noémi, Noëlle
Olive, Odette
Patrice, Paulette, Pauline, Pénélope, Philippine
Rachelle, Renée
Simonne, Sophie, Stéphanie, Suzanne, Sylvie
Thérèse
Véronique, Victoire, Virginie

French Boys:
Alexandre, André, Antoine, Anton, Auguste, Augustin
Benoît, Bernard, Baptiste
Charlot, Christian, Christophe, Claude
David, Dénis, 
Édouard, Émile, Emmanuel, Éric, Étienne, Eugène
François, Frédéric
Gabriel, Gaston, Georges, Gérard, Gilbert, Gilles, Grégoire, Guillaume, Guy, Gustave
Henri, Honoré, Hugues
Jacques, Jacquot, Jean, Jeannot, Jérôme, Joseph, Julien 
Léon, Leo, Louis, Luc,
Marc, Marcel, Martin, Matthieu, Maurice, Michel
Nicolas, Noël
Olivier
Pascal, Patrice, Philippe, Pierre
Rémy, Rémi, René, Richard, Robert, Roger, Roland
Sébastien, Serge, Samuel, Stéphane
Théodore, Théophile, Thibaut,Thierry,Thomas, Timothée
Vincent
Yves
Zacharie


Some Common Combinations in Québec, Canada are:
Marie - Jeanne
Marie - Angelique

Louis - Georges
Jean - Claude
Jean - Phillippe
Jean - Baptiste
Louis - Joseph
Jean - Jacques


----------



## sam#3

Our daughter is called Anais which is french


----------



## Sarahkka

Go look up some greek gods and myths - great names there. We both loved Apollo for a boy, but it didn't go with the last name at all.


----------



## kate.m.

Sarahkka said:


> Go look up some greek gods and myths - great names there. We both loved Apollo for a boy, but it didn't go with the last name at all.

My maiden name was "Hercules"!! lol! Hows that for a strong name? :rofl:

So many name suggestions- its a good job ive got plenty of time to choose one! lol!


----------



## sarah0108

I have a Harriet :) think its french lol x


----------



## ZoeBunny

My name is Greek = Zoë and it means 'Life'
Although I do also love the french name Amélie

Both go very well with your surname...


----------



## Amygdala

kate.m. said:


> Sarahkka said:
> 
> 
> Go look up some greek gods and myths - great names there. We both loved Apollo for a boy, but it didn't go with the last name at all.
> 
> My maiden name was "Hercules"!! lol! Hows that for a strong name? :rofl:
> 
> So many name suggestions- its a good job ive got plenty of time to choose one! lol!Click to expand...


That would make an AWESOME middle name for a boy! :cloud9:


----------



## Szaffi

I think Greek names are cool and go well with a French surname (or maybe do a Greek and a French given name?)

For girls I like:

Pénelopé, Dorothea, Helena, Calliope, Theodora

For boys:

Philippas, Constantin, Theodore, Stephanos


----------



## kate.m.

Amygdala said:


> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahkka said:
> 
> 
> Go look up some greek gods and myths - great names there. We both loved Apollo for a boy, but it didn't go with the last name at all.
> 
> My maiden name was "Hercules"!! lol! Hows that for a strong name? :rofl:
> 
> So many name suggestions- its a good job ive got plenty of time to choose one! lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make an AWESOME middle name for a boy! :cloud9:Click to expand...

We thought about double-barreling our surnames when we got married... but that would make "Hercules Moreau"... which sounds a bit too much like Hercules Poirot- the Belgian detective! :rofl:


----------

